# Daytime sword rigging - Doest his sound right?



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

From my reel spooled with braid, I want to go with a 200lb wind on. For that connection, I am assuming the best option is to have a hollow core splice on the 200lb mono to go loop to loop with the bimini twist in my braid.

Approximately 100' up from the end serve wax thread loop for the weight. 

End of wind one use a 400lb swivel to connect to a 10' 300lb leader.

Assuming the above is correct, where can I get a wind on leader with the hollowcore splice? I am in SRB.


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Sam's on canal rd in orange beach. Chris v, at sams,has made them for us in the past


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

34trip said:


> Sam's on canal rd in orange beach. Chris v, at sams,has made them for us in the past


10-4, I probably need to make a drive over that way at some point. 

I went into Halfhitch in Destin and asked on two occasions but they always defer me to someone who isn't there at the time. 

I have tried to splice some hollowcore on a handful of occasions and it always looks great but it doesnt hold. I do not remember what sizes I did. I just remember they were small.


----------

